# Orange Knives?



## Fitz

So, let's see some pics of your orange knives! I started picking up some orange a couple months ago, and am growing rather attached to the color. Whether it's wood, G-10, Carbon Fiber, or whatever, I see lot's of great knives out there dressed in orange or orange and black. My most recent is a Hinderer Flashpoint. Still looking for an XM-18 to match, so keep me in mind!

Here's my current collection, growing weekly:

(L-R) BRKT Aroura, RAT RC-4, Downeast Knives Companion, BM Griptillian, Busse Active Duty, Hinderer Flashpoint


----------



## CLHC

Gotta love them "HiViz" *Orange*(s)!


----------



## 2xTap

Currently I only have a few................

















........but I plan on getting more as I have come to really like Orange G-10 in particular.

2xTap


----------



## Dantor

this was my Ranger RD7 when I first got it;


----------



## TKC

*OK, I will play!*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

_Moderator note:_
Please resize IAW the CPF Rules & then repost...:thanks:

_Images... If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. In addition, *DO NOT* hotlink the images!!! Hotlinking is when you are stealing the bandwidth of a website that you do not have permission to link to. For example, if you see an image on the Surefire website that you want to post in a post of yours, downloaed the image and then upload it to your own website or an image hosting site and then link to that image. Do Not link directly to the image on the Surefire website! That is called "hotlinking"... it is bad form... and it is stealing bandwidth that doesn't belong to you and you don't have permission to use in that manner. Members caught hotlinking will be asked to remove the link if they cannot correct it. Members who continuously have to be asked not to hotlink will lose posting privileges. 
_


----------



## LukeA

I would like to see blades Gun-Koted. I think that would be a great finish, both asthetically and functionally.


----------



## Fitz

Ah yes, the orange XM-18 liner lock. I thought we might see that one in here. Pure torture TKC! My two most wanted knives right now are an orange XM-18 and an orange with Carbon Fiber inserts Todd Begg Glimpse. Neither of which I'll likely see until after the new year. :mecry:

Keep 'em coming ladies and gents! There's some nice stuff out there!


----------



## DonL

I'd love one of the Busses. I've got two Game Wardens, but never managed to snag one of the orange beauts.

I also like the looks of those Hinderers. Very nice.



2xTap said:


> Currently I only have a few................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........but I plan on getting more as I have come to really like Orange G-10 in particular.
> 
> 2xTap



I've got one of the folders like on the bottom. Excellent little piece. What's the fixed model up on top, one of the Bark Rivers?


----------



## carbine15

just kidding


----------



## HoopleHead

Dantor said:


> this was my Ranger RD7 when I first got it;


 

very nice, im looking for a big camp chopper, this might just be the one


----------



## 2xTap

DonL,

The fixed blade pictured above those two Case pieces is a Ranger Knives Custom Hunter...........












2xTap


----------



## Dantor

HoopleHead said:


> very nice, im looking for a big camp chopper, this might just be the one



it is one tough blade HH, I have really pounded on that sucker, it can take it 

now that's the old style, the newer Rangers are a little different, more of a clip point and a different exposed tang, but Justin can/and will make it any way you want.


----------



## jbosman1013

This is my one and only, but it makes me want more knives with orange.


----------



## Fitz

What model is that jbosman1013? Looks like a handy little fixed blade!


----------



## NoFair

Fitz said:


> What model is that jbosman1013? Looks like a handy little fixed blade!


 
It is a Spyderco Mule team knife. They come without sheaths or handles so you got to make your own. It is very reasonable priced and the few that were made were sold within a few days.

The first one was 52100 steel, M4, CPM S90V and several other steels are planned for future runs.

Mine is probably getting wood scales:thumbsup:

Sverre


----------



## Chronos

Here's my orange Gen 3 XM-18:


----------



## da.gee

Nice knives all. You guys take some nice photos too.


----------



## NA8

I can't afford the one I like: 

small file:

http://lundestudio.com/photos/pumpkin-ash1-7.jpg

huge file (not for dial up): 

http://lundestudio.com/wallpaper/pumpkin-ash1-7-hi.jpg

Someone always asks, so it's a Busse Pumpkin ASH1 (Anniversary Steel Heart 1) with 6.5" Satin 0.220-inch INFI blade (sterile) and Hand-Shaped Orange/Black G-10 Magnum handles.


----------



## Fitz

I know what you mean about the pumpkin ASH- Wish I could talk myself into needing one as well! I'm waiting for black/orange BAD to to show up at the company store so I can snag one. No luck yet...


----------



## adamlau

My BRKT Fox River handled in blaze orange G-10 has yet to arrive a month after ordering it  . The pumpkin handle is what tiger hide micarta should have been. And yes, a BAD in the black/orange G-10 seen on the Sus Scrofa in the Company Store would be sweet. On an MS, even sweeter  .


----------



## NoFair

One of mine:







Got it in a Bark River giveaway

Nice little skinning knife.

Sverre


----------



## Cosmo7809

My little baby.... Spyderco Ladybug


----------



## Christoph

I am trying to repair the switch on this one.


----------



## dasBULK

I got just the one. I've had it about a week now.


----------



## Fitz

Very nice! Who did the scales on that?


----------



## Team Member

Fitz, your BM Griptilian looks really nice :thumbsup:

But I guess that those scales are custom. 
So, who made them?


----------



## Fitz

Thanks! I picked them up from Moore Cutlery. They sell some different types, or, you can now buy some already assembled on the knives. Not on the black blades though.


----------



## dasBULK

Fitz said:


> Very nice! Who did the scales on that?


Tricord (Brad Southard) from the Bladeforums. :twothumbs


----------



## nathan310

And here it is cutting some coax,cat5 and a can of soup



Next let's try some batoning



Damn wasn't expecting it to cut through the chopping board!



And it still shaves!



I love this knife!


----------



## nathan310

And here it is cutting some coax,cat5 and a can of soup



Next let's try some batoning



Damn wasn't expecting it to cut through the chopping board!



And it still shaves!



I love this knife!


----------



## SolarFlare

Wilkins F4


----------



## Fitz

Nice knife SolarFlare!

Here's a couple of newer arrivals from Busse:

NW SAR 5 and Boney Active Duty


----------



## adamlau

BRKT Fox River vs. Fehrman Peace Maker


----------



## KeyGrip




----------



## Wir3d

nathan310 said:


> And here it is cutting some coax,cat5 and a can of soup
> 
> 
> 
> Next let's try some batoning
> 
> 
> 
> Damn wasn't expecting it to cut through the chopping board!
> 
> 
> 
> And it still shaves!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this knife!



Nice! What is it?


----------



## souptree

That might be the best post I have ever seen. I love it that you'd cut up a can of soup with that knife. And not because of my name!! :thumbsup:


----------



## nathan310

thanks


----------



## 2xTap

Here's my latest, nothing special or fancy. Just simple, useful, and Orange! :thumbsup:







2xTap


----------



## Burgess

Such beautiful knife photos !


Thanks for sharing.


:twothumbs
_


----------



## Kiessling

If I start a knife collection ... it is all your fault, guys. And this is what I'll tell my wife :green: ...


----------



## PinarelloOnly

This orange G-10 UKPK is my daily carry.


----------



## nathan310

PinarelloOnly said:


> This orange G-10 UKPK is my daily carry.


 
That's one of my favorite knives.


----------



## UnknownVT

BuckLite 422 from when Buck used to convex their edges -




I especially like the blaze camo pouch.

Due out this month (Oct/2008) from Kershaw















These Kershaw flippers are pretty amazing - they are like an "Unassisted assist" - using really good mechanical advantage and loading up pressure from the finger - they snap open almost like they have spring assist.


----------



## nathan310

@ wir3d sorry I just noticed your question. it's a yuna mini hard fighter.


----------



## Fitz

A couple shots of the Matt Caldwell 1-4 with black and orange Micarta scales:







And some Busse Boney Active Duty goodness:


----------



## bust1216

Microtech UT6


----------



## jeremyison05

nathan310 said:


> And here it is cutting some coax,cat5 and a can of soup
> 
> 
> 
> Next let's try some batoning
> 
> 
> 
> Damn wasn't expecting it to cut through the chopping board!
> 
> 
> 
> And it still shaves!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this knife!



I want one, what is it?


----------



## cl0123

Why did I look here? :mecry: 
Now I wish I have an orange knife too. Perhaps a couple other bright colors so that the better-half would "approve".


:twothumbs Superb knives photos! Thanks!


With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## Cuso

People lovely Yuna , but could you guys be so kind has to edit out the repeating pictures in your quotes?? Make it more friendly to the dial up guys...:thumbsup:


----------



## schiesz

I just made one of my favorites into an orange knife:


----------



## cl0123

*schiesz*,

Please don't mind me asking, but what model is it? Does it come with the changeable orange handles? Or is it something you have to fabricate?

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## schiesz

Its a Chris Reeve Knives Large Regular Sebenza, but the orange scale is a custom one I just bought last week second hand. That is pretty much my favorite knife, and I think I like the orange scale, but haven't really used it yet. Its G10, so it should be pretty rigid and the lockup seems fine, but I can't really tell until i'm able to put it through its paces a bit.


----------



## Cypher

I love this knife.


----------



## swissbianco

orange black splash aluminium http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/swissbianco/swiss army knives/IMG_3386.jpg

tru orange aluminium http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/swissbianco/swiss army knives/IMG_3168.jpg

+B


----------



## Illum

When I saw the title I was thinking... a dedicated knife for oranges?:thinking:


----------



## Burgess

:lolsign:
_


----------



## Fitz

This one showed up today- Dozier Professional Guides knife in orange G-10.


----------



## mr.squatch

Oooh, glad to see I'm not the only one. I jumped on the orange griptilikins same day they showed up at moore's website and got either the last, or the 2nd to last set. Flew out the door like hotcakes he said. All 20 sets gone in one day. :naughty:

g


----------



## datiLED

I keep coming back to this thread just to look at this knife. It is the nicest looking knife that I have ever seen. 



SolarFlare said:


> Wilkins F4


----------



## Fitz

Some better pics of the Dozier Pro Guide and Eddie White Model IX Custom


----------



## 2xTap

Fitz,

That's a beautiful pair of blades you got there bud.....particularly that Dozier. Very nice! :thumbsup:

2xTap


----------



## Fitz

2xTap said:


> Fitz,
> 
> That's a beautiful pair of blades you got there bud.....particularly that Dozier. Very nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> 2xTap



Thanks bud- I've always wanted an orange Pro Guide and about flipped when I saw one available!


----------



## bfly

I just ordered this Graham Ringed Razel LE. It will replace the Microtech Medallion on my pack.


----------



## greenlight

That is an unusual blade.


----------



## 2xTap

Here's my latest to the "Orange Knife" stable..............

*Benchmade 551-ORG Griptilian*:












2xTap


----------



## cl0123

2xTap said:


> Here's my latest to the "Orange Knife" stable..............


:twothumbs

Thanks for sharing!

With Aloha and major envy, 

Clarence


----------



## 2xTap

cl0123,

Here's another shot with it and my other two 551's.......







This 551-ORG would look even better with 551-BK's blade on it.....I'm debating on whether or not to do the switch myself or wait and see if they do a coated plain edge version.

2xTap


----------



## Gary007

beat me to it, got mine today also


----------



## CathastrophiX

Pics removed


----------



## TKC




----------



## Cuso

CathastrophiX said:


> Not mine, but I like them....


Hotlinking images is a big NO-NO, you need to host them yourself...


----------



## gsxrac

nathan310 said:


> I love this knife!




I love this knife!!!! Does anybody know how much they are and maybe where they are available?


----------



## MikeG1P315

PinarelloOnly said:


> This orange G-10 UKPK is my daily carry.


 
I love this knife- but its too big for my office carry. So, I got the little brother:


----------



## TKC

*Here is my Jens Anso Rebel.*


----------



## Styerman

I love blaze orange stuff , the mark of a savy outdoorsman . Pretty hard to loose in the leaf litter of a campsite !

Chris


----------



## JB5

Here are the two that I have.


----------



## NA8

Spyderco Orange Military S30V Special run


----------



## 2xTap

Been a little while since I have bought any Orange handled knives. But I came across this one I could not pass up, my favorite slippie pattern in some nice Tangerine Bone scales........






........2008 production Case "Vintage Pattern Series" Gunboat Canoe. But this one has a added twist. It's a 2008 alright, but with a 2005 tang stamp! oo:






2xTap :thumbsup:


----------



## alphazeta

Only two for me so far...





However, that number will be one soon. I just traded the orange millie for some ti that I couldn't pass on 

On the positive side, I do have more ti on the way :naughty:
-AZ

An orange slippy would be nice, I think that will probably be my next one.


----------



## Essexman

OOOOOhhhh Orange Subcom looks very good, so good I ordered a new scale too! Should be with me in a couple of weeks, now I need to buy a subcom to fit it to!


----------



## gswitter

Who makes the orange Subcom scales?


----------



## alphazeta

gswitter said:


> Who makes the orange Subcom scales?



Ancientsword's thread in the marketplace
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=195101

Good guy to deal with.
-AZ


----------



## Essexman

alphazeta said:


> Ancientsword's thread in the marketplace
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=195101
> 
> Good guy to deal with.
> -AZ


 
You beat me to it. I'll also agree about Ancientsword, top guy. I'm making a purchase with him and he's been more than helpful. :twothumbs


----------



## PG5768

My 2nd orange knife came in the mail today:







A Kershaw Tyrade with orange G-10 scales.


----------



## sigfan

XM-18 3" with hand ground blade


----------



## Fitz

That's a real pretty 3" XM-18! I'd like to pick up one of those babies one of these days, especially with the hand ground blade.


----------



## 2xTap

Well, I added another one to the stable. Though not quite a knife.......it does have a blade and is orange!

*Leatherman Juice S2*:








 

 



2xTap :twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED

If you ever need some quick cash and want to let go of that............... 



sigfan said:


> XM-18 3" with hand ground blade


----------



## JB5

I keep these in the cars.


----------



## Fitz

Finally got around to snapping some pics of some newer ones today.

Todd Begg Glimpse















Naden Storm















Lucas Burnley Squid


----------



## 2xTap

Fitz,

Awesome blades bud, simply awesome! That Begg is sweet as hell! :thumbsup:

And I like that Burnley, what's the specs on that puppy?

2xTap


----------



## sledhead

Fitz: Awesome Begg- here is mine that I received a couple days ago. I love this thing! 






Flips open like nothing else I've had.


----------



## Boy SureFire

Chronos said:


> Here's my orange Gen 3 XM-18:



yummy:devil:


----------



## Fitz

2xTap said:


> Fitz,
> 
> Awesome blades bud, simply awesome! That Begg is sweet as hell! :thumbsup:
> 
> And I like that Burnley, what's the specs on that puppy?
> 
> 2xTap



Thanks! The Burnley Squid specs are:
Blade size: 2 1/8"
Closed: 3 1/4"
Overall: 5 3/8"
Weight: 2.4 oz


----------



## 2xTap

Fitz,

Thanks for the specs......that's smaller than I thought it would be. Don't know why but for some reason I was thinking it was more in the size range of like a Boker Trance. I bet it totally disappears in a pocket.

2xTap


----------



## Boy SureFire

Boker Subcom + Organge scales (long sigh) some day:sigh: until then my black Subcom W/ straight edge blade will have to do.


----------



## Essexman

Another subcom re scaled by Ancientsword, stunning little knife.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Essexman said:


> Another subcom re scaled by Ancientsword, stunning little knife.


I got the exact same scale from AncientSword for my Boker Wharcom. The texture is great and the scale is beautiful. This was my first orange knife mod.:twothumbs


----------



## Boy SureFire

AARRGGGHHHH this is torture having sit, and oogle these nice blades without being able to touch them:sigh:


----------



## PG5768

Here's my latest addition,


----------



## derrickd803

Heres my two, BM 551ORG and Kershaw Zing


----------



## cave dave

I have two, and a orange OD-1 on the way and yet I still want more orange!

Custom scale Boker Hyper





Harvest Orange Cadet





*Edit*: added the newly arrived OD-1


----------



## Essexman

cave dave said:


> Harvest Orange Cadet


 

OOOoooooo that's really nice, where did you get it from?


----------



## cave dave

Essexman said:


> OOOoooooo that's really nice, where did you get it from?



I saw one on British blades so I typed "victorinox cadet harvest orange" into google. I think it ended up being $21 shipped from ebay member Central Valley tools. Generally I wouldn't recommend ebay, but Central Valley is a real SAK go to place, I've bought SAK small parts from them before.

You can get it less from another big SAk supplier I've heard of but never used.:
http://felinevet.sosakonline.com/in...Itemid=27&option=com_phpshop&page=shop.browse

The red cadet is available at Target for like $18.


----------



## toby_pra

How about that...


----------



## Fitz

That's a nice one Toby, who did the scale for your Strider?

Love the lanyard skull too!


----------



## nathan310

toby_pra said:


> How about that...


 
theres something you dont see everyday! i like that one a lot!


----------



## toby_pra

Hello Guys! 

That scale was made by a little german company, they are named
Custom Scale Devision...

Its a clean work! I am very happy with it.:twothumbs

The only thing i would wish more, would be a XM18 with orange scales...


----------



## JMJ3rd




----------



## PG5768

cave dave said:


> I have two, and a orange OD-1 on the way and yet I still want more orange!
> 
> Custom scale Boker Hyper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest Orange Cadet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*: added the newly arrived OD-1



Very nice. That flipper is sweet, isn't it? :thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra

+1


----------



## superpancakeman

(_Moderator note: Hotlinked pic removed IAW CPF Image Rules._)


----------



## Fitz

A couple more added to the family.


----------



## da.gee

You guys have cool knives! Keep those photos coming. I'm an orange fan.


----------



## PG5768

*First and Newest Orange Knives*

Here's a pic of my first orange knife. A Schrade lockback that I picked up on the way to a backpacking trip years ago.






And here's my latest orange knife, a Spyderco Military that I just got from an e-bay seller. This thing is big!


----------



## Fitz

Another added to the stable, the Busse Tankbuster


----------



## sledhead

TankBuster looks like a serious piece! Nice photo.


----------



## Kiessling

Finally I can contribute 











bernie


----------



## NA8

Fitz said:


> Another added to the stable, the Busse Tankbuster



Looks sweet with the satin finish. The way they cut the handles really works well with the two tone G-10.


----------



## TriChrome

You guys can tell me if this is orange enough for you. I could never really classify what color it is; almost brown, reddish-orange, all at the same time. It certainly isn't tan as advertised although after many months of use the handles have changed a bit darker and are a more deep rusty orange-brown.

Busse Nuclear Meltdown Special Forces Natural Outlaw (NMSFNO).











Showing iPhone for size comparison


----------



## Echo63

this one arrived a few days ago.
pic by Bark River





its a BRKT PSK with glow in the dark spacer


----------



## Fitz

That's some pretty orange tan Micarta, looks good! Is that arctic white coating? I have one just like it but with black Micarta scales. Great knife!


----------



## TriChrome

Fitz said:


> That's some pretty orange tan Micarta, looks good! Is that arctic white coating? I have one just like it but with black Micarta scales. Great knife!



The blade coating is Urban Gray. Since it's a combat knife I wanted to get the same thing most troops would get, so Urban Gray with Tan handle seemed to fit the current theater of operations.

It's my first Busse, and kicks the crap out of my Chris Reeve Pacific it replaced (that knife would get dings in the blade horribly just from cutting wood, the INFI is definitely a much better steel hands down).


----------



## devroy

hi

my self roy . I've got it and I agree. I have several pictures with sticky notes attached we required these kind of orange bowie knife. The blade, as later described by Rezin Bowie, was 9.5 inches (24 cm) long, 0.25 inches (0.64 cm) thick and 1.5 inches (3.8 cm) wide.These are very nice collection of bowie knives I am one of the biggest fan of this type knife and have a collection of these weapons.

thanks


----------



## tundratrader

I finally got the camera out for an orange pic. These are some of my favorites and they are orange. 






Zach


----------



## Sterculius

Several of the Blade-Tech lite series are available in orange:

Ganyana Lite





Mouse Lite


----------



## vtunderground

I hate to resurrect an old thread... but I love orange knives. I've lost too many knives in the woods to ever go back to black.

Here are mine:

Knives of Alaska Elk Hunter:






CRKT Bear Claw:






And I know it's not orange... but here's my Benchmade Mini-Griptilian:


----------



## RedLED

I have in ORANGE:

Hinderer XM18 Flipper
Spyderco Military
Spyderco Manix
Spyderco Lady Bug
County Comm Lady Bug with torx Hdwe.
HDS170
Malkoff MD2
Spyderco Rescue


----------



## alfa

vtunderground said:


> And I know it's not orange... but here's my Benchmade Mini-Griptilian:



Orange like this one?:nana:


----------



## bfly

Just cuz you can't have enough (orange) knives. Here is my new ESEE Izula:


----------



## Lightdadark

This is as close as I get.


----------



## Lanque

Only Orange Knives I have :


----------



## supersuby

A couple orange fixed blades i have


----------



## Jubal

supersuby said:


>


 
Hey supersuby, what is that second knife you posted? I think it looks like a bark river, but I don't recognize the model.


----------



## supersuby

Jubal said:


> Hey supersuby, what is that second knife you posted? I think it looks like a bark river, but I don't recognize the model.


 
This one is a Don Lewellyn custom skinner  and it's actually for sale


----------



## cave dave

My image server went down and the collection has changed since I last posted so here is a new pic. :devil:

Clockwise from top: 
Swiss Bianco custom Lumberjack, Spyderco UKPN FRN PE drop point (scale swapped), Kershaw OD-1, Kershaw Zing, BM MiniGrip Custom G10 scale, UKPN G10







Most of these are hard to come by. :nana:


----------



## KnOeFz

Meet my Spyderco Military guys!


----------



## Blackmore

Here's my only orange knives, gen 3 xm-18's


----------



## HIDblue

My Benchmade Orange Griptilian (top) and 915 Triage (bottom). Don't know where my fascination with orange came from, but it just started a few months ago and now I can't get enough of them. 

Both great knives, but I prefer the Safety orange color of the 915 Triage compared to dull, almost muted orange of the Griptilian.


----------



## oregon

*Bucklite, 0424ORS-B*




Notice: No nail nick. I dare you to find one. I really had to beat the bushes with a stick to obtain these two, current production, NIB.


----------



## khtima

My Mule


----------



## Rheinleder

Hope you like it

Busse SOS - FBM 
Busse SOS - HHFSH


----------



## KnOeFz

Hmmmm orange :huh:


----------



## lite brite

Love Orange!




[/IMG]


----------



## RoBoTech

I have a couple of Spydercos in Orange. I have an orange Endura, but that has been shown already, but these two haven't.

Police 3

























And a Chokwe


----------



## gadgetdude

cave dave said:


> My image server went down and the collection has changed since I last posted so here is a new pic. :devil:
> 
> Clockwise from top:
> Swiss Bianco custom Lumberjack, Spyderco UKPN FRN PE drop point (scale swapped), Kershaw OD-1, Kershaw Zing, BM MiniGrip Custom G10 scale, UKPN G10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these are hard to come by. :nana:



Nice set! Heck, the five normal ones could probably be used as throwing knives. The bottom middle one, what style blade is that by the way?


----------



## Snareman

I love my orange Benchmade 915 Triage!



Love it so much that I picked up a companion for it


----------



## mdauben

I'm a fan of orange knives, especially for outdoor or emergency use. Here's some pics of my "oranges":


----------



## Mr Blonde

I love orange knives, being the Spydieknut I am, I couldn't pass up the Orange Manix 2 sprint run from Cutlery Shoppe. It's a nice carry folder.


----------



## Burgess

to Snareman --

I totally enjoyed your Knife review video !

Very nicely done.

Thank you for sharing that with us.


:goodjob::kewlpics:


----------



## Snareman

Burgess said:


> to Snareman --
> 
> I totally enjoyed your Knife review video !
> 
> Very nicely done.
> 
> Thank you for sharing that with us.
> 
> 
> :goodjob::kewlpics:



I appreciate the kind words! Thanks!


----------



## Burgess

This is a very interesting thread !

:thumbsup:


Perhaps someone can answer a (somewhat related) question for me . . . .


What is the *thickness* (handle) of a Spyderco Delica4 ?

They list the Blade thickness, but (alas) I am unable to find out how thick the Body is !

Thank you for your help.


----------



## GunnarGG

Burgess said:


> What is the *thickness* (handle) of a Spyderco Delica4 ?



My Delica 4 measures 10.0 mm thickness.

And while I'm sitting here with my caliper I can give you some other as reference:

Griptilian: 16.3 mm
MiniGrip: 12.5 mm
Mini Presidio ultra: 13.4 mm
Dragonfly G10: 8.7 mm
CRKT Drifter: 10.5 mm
Fällkniven U2: 11.4 mm


----------



## cave dave

Burgess said:


> This is a very interesting thread !
> Perhaps someone can answer a (somewhat related) question for me . . . .
> 
> What is the *thickness* (handle) of a Spyderco Delica4 ?
> 
> They list the Blade thickness, but (alas) I am unable to find out how thick the Body is !



There is a fairly comprehensive list of Spyderco handle thicknesses on the Spyderco forum here:
http://www.spyderco.com/forums/showthread.php?52094-How-thick-is-your-Spyderco-handle


----------



## Burgess

to GunnarGG --

Thank you for that information !


to Cave Dave --

Thank you for that Link !


lovecpf
_


----------



## Burgess

Recently bought my first 2 Spyderco knives.

Dragonfly2 (black)
Delica4 (orange)

Both are full-flat-grind VG-10 blades


----------



## KnOeFz

My orange family:


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6




----------



## chaoss

Grayman DUA.


----------



## Beampower

I just adore my Zing!

http://img.tapatalk.com/561dd751-208c-9943.jpg


Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Captain Spaulding




----------



## climberkid

-Alex


----------



## jonnyfgroove

Beampower said:


> I just adore my Zing!



Me too!


----------



## ffemt6263




----------



## jmsodpc

[h=1]


image upload
[/h]


----------

